#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  E-mail Templates

## Grandma8

Is it possible to save two different e-mail templates?  I would like a template for internal messages and another for sending messages to external business contacts?  

The main purpose of having different templates is to differentiate signature lines that I use for internal and external business contacts.  

How convenient is it to maneuver between templates?

(Outlook 2003, XP Operating System)

----------


## JimbobExcel

There are many ways to do this including setting up some differant accounts to make it look like you could be sending external mail from another source.  You must have multiple accounts set up to do that.

A better way, which is what you may be looking for is to have multiple signatures setup.  You may change a lot of aspects of a message and how it looks.  When you send a message you can select from multiple signatures under the Message > include, tools bar.

hope this helps.

----------

